# Uh-Oh... Help! :(



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

So... I noticed some white on the tip of Turbo's tail and was pretty certain it was _finally_ new growth.. There was more the next day.. So, I was all like, "Yay!!!  He's totally getting better!!! His fins will be all back to normal!".. Well... >.> Maybe not.. It may be slime coat.. I'm not honestly sure what that looks like.. But, what I thought was slime coat, would usually go away. This isn't.. And there's _more_ of it... Practically more every day... It looks kind of like.. Mold? :/ Ew. I know. Poor Turbo. =( It's on his fins, mostly the tips of his anal fin (not much), but there is a lot more on the end of his caudal fin.. There was a speck that was like in the direct center of his anal fin.. It didn't look particularly fluffy.. But it was gone within a day. So... Is this just like..mass loss of slime coat? -Crosses fingers- Or would it be something serious, like fungus or columnaris? Ugh. I hope not..


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay; this is most definitely _not_ slime coat... It seems to be eating away at his fins. o.o Help... Pleaseee!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Photos are needed please. Fill this out



> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> What temperature is your tank?
> Does your tank have a filter?
> ...


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? Ten gallons.
What temperature is your tank? Seventy-six degrees.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No; I removed it a long time ago.
Is your tank heated? Yes.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? He has a moss ball.. And two "stalks" of cabomba; I'm removing the cabomba today.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets and granules, at the moment.
How often do you feed your betta fish? Usually once or twice a day; about two pellets at a time or three little granules at a time. Less frequently, since he's seemed to be bloating on and off when he was in the quarantine tank, and I got concerned about that. But it went away. =)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? In the ten-gallon, usually about once a week. I tried to change it every day in the hospital tank, or every other day, but he seemed really stressed some days, so I'd wait a little.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? In the hospital tank, 100%. In the ten-gallon... Usually...forty or fifty percent, maybe.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
I haven't tested these today.
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His fins were jagged; now, they have the "moldy" stuff on them.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He's not as active, but he still swims around; he still eats normally.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? About two days ago, but there wasn't much of it, so I thought the white may have been new fin growth. =[ Guess not.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Yes; he was formerly being treated for fin rot.. Didn't work out too well. He wouldn't tolerate the salt at all.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have no idea. Maybe... A year old, I'd say? Six months to a year..

I'm pretty sure it's columnaris; not completely sure, but pretty sure.. I've heard you're supposed to treat it with salt.. But.. My fish absolutely will _not_ tolerate salt. _At all_... I tried to get some pictures. They're not the best quality, but you can get a fairly good picture of the "moldy" stuff... =/

In the first picture, the white on the end of the thin fin near the front is just the coloring of his ventral fin; he has white tips. The other three spots (the caudal fin being much worse) are where the stuff is..


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay.. Odd. On the fin with the most of the stuff... Some is missing.. But it's like..a clean cut.. It's about as un-jagged as it's been in probably over a month now.. I don't see any more coming.. But it's pretty obvious that, where it is, the fin comes off...cleanly... Not jagged or frayed, like it was.. And.. He's acting pretty normal. Swimming around, eating, chasing my finger.. I just got out of the shower..and... Found a nice bubble nest. So..... Is this normal? It doesn't seem like it could be.. But.. He had fin issues for a while.. Could this just be..him purging it? Like..mass loss of slime coat????? Does anyone have a picture of it? I'm confused. =[


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It could be a fungus, saprolegnia. Since his behavior hasn't changed much and he's been dealing with this for quite a while, it probably isn't columnaris. You can treat saprolegnia with Malachite Green but beware, it can stain your tank. 

If it is a mass loss of slime coat, then we probably need to look at your water chemistry to see if there's something disagreeing with Turbo. Luna is okay though, right? She's not showing any white fuzzies or loss of slime coat?


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

When he was in the hospital tank, he'd have little..like.."strings".. Which may have been from stagnant water, I heard (no filter in a tiny, tiny tank).. Idk. But this looks different, and I just noticed it... Maybe...three days ago? I noticed there was more of it two days ago-ish... Isn't Malachite Green like really toxic, and doesn't it turn your water all blue (Even though it's called Malachite _Green_; ironic and oddly enough...)? >.< Luna is still just the same.  All cute and healthy-looking.. And she flares. She flares sooo much. xD
Okay; second edit. I just looked that up, and I'm pretty sure that you're right. 
http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/tropicalfish_disease_identification_1.html#Finfungus
That site shows a few pictures, and the picture of the blue betta fish (the first and third) look almost exactly like what Turbo has!! They call it "cotton fin fungus", often caused by the pathogen.. Yep; you guessed it (literally). Saprolegnia.
Great. >.> From fin rot to a fungal infection.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad we finally narrowed it down.  Try Malachite Green (be careful not to get any of it on your hands or to breathe it in) and hopefully that does the trick. Sapro should hopefully be easier to treat than the fin rot. It's too bad he's so sensitive to salt because 1 tsp of that would help too. But not if it does more harm than good.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you know where I could get it at? Or is there a medication that contains it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Petsmart may have Malachite Green. Otherwise you can get Fungus Cure or Betta Revive.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I went to the aquarium store today.. They said they were out of it, but one employee suggested Fungus-Ease... So, I got that.. Would that work?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Worth a try. Saprolegnia IS a fungus so hopefully it works. Good luck with it.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks. I think I'll treat him in the hospital tank... Maybe. :/ I don't want to go through all of the trouble of getting him re-adjusted to the ten-gallon again.. Maybe, I'll just move the moss ball and anubias (I bought it today!  I thought it could be like a "Get well!" present for him; I hope he likes the little leaves.  ) into the hospital tank and treat the entire ten-gallon.. Do you think that would be safe? After the treatment, would I need to change a certain amount of water or just keep doing regular water changes? What about the gravel? And the panty hose I have on the filter intake? Would any of this "absorb" the medicine? =[ I don't want long-lasting medicine that would hurt Luna whenever she _eventually_ gets to go into the tank.. Oh, and should I remove the carbon aspect of my filter for the treatment? If so, where should I put it while I'm treating him, or should I just use a completely different filter cartridge (I have a few of those..)?
Sorry.. >.> So many questions.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't be sorry. without questions we'd all be stupid :lol: because we'd never get answers  Some medicines actually say "for ten gallons use.....____ amount", and if it is easier for you, go ahead... You would have to make more water changes, as directed by the medication, then afterwards I usually do larger water changes on my usual schedule (instead of 25%, do 50% per change). Remove the filter, you can put it in tank water in a bucket to keep the bacteria alive.

The gravel, you can easily rinse if need be (I did this once), and the panty hose, same thing.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you. =] The instructions say to add ten drops _per gallon_, maintaining your regular temperature, and that symptoms should improve within forty-eight hours, and, if not, to do it again.. So.. I'm assuming it means.. Add it, don't do anything to the tank for forty-eight hours.. See if symptoms are better.. If not, re-do? Should I change _all _of my water to the medication? Or should I just change like..half of it? :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd do half a water change, and add half the medication amount.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

So, change half of the water in his tank, adding _five _drops per gallon?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's what I've done. Unless it says otherwise... I've had one that says "add 10 drops per gallon. after ___ time, make a 25% water change and add another 10 drops per gallon." which meant I was super dosing my fish x.x


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah; mine says ten drops per gallon. It seems high, though. o.o And Turbo was super-sensitive to even one teaspoon of salt per gallon. So, I'm really nervous about this medicine. >.> Should I take it down to five drops per gallon? Or just do the ten drops, anyway? It says to just leave it like that for forty-eight hours.. So, he'd be in the ten drops per gallon for two days. o.o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Do half at first, for half an hour, then add the other half, and watch him for a couple hours. Any sign of gasping or abnormal movement, do half a water change.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. So.. 50% water change with five drops; wait thirty minutes; 50% water change with ten drops; observe and do 50% water change, if necessary; wait forty-eight hours, as directed.. If he does have a reaction to going up to ten drops, should I replace the water with just regular dechlorinated or back to five drops, for the 50% water change?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

um.. I don't think you need a 50% water change after the 5 drops  add in another 5 drops after he is still okay, then only if he gets worse, do you do a water change (before 48 hours). If he reacts badly to the 10 drops, do a 50% water change to bring it to the regular 5 drops.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohhh; I see. After the first water change with the five drops, add the other five drops directly to the tank? 
Sorry; can you tell I'm nervous? Lol.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How is he doing? I thought it may be better to mix those drops in the cup with his water first , and then add it to the tank. 

I wish I would see this post earlier I would recommend another medication. 

And you are saying that he had reaction to Aquarium salt?

Poor guy you don’t want to overdose him with medications. Make sure when you change the water is the same temperature +- 2* that he is already in.

Give us update.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Excatly  and being nervous is normal! I'm pretty careful will Sarah and her sister because I can't tell how bad their immune systems actually are - so everything is done in smaller amounts over a larger time period.  Work your way up and watch for NAY signs of distress from your betta


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm doing it now. He's being acclimated right now.. Ugh. This is so stressful. I just picked up his little water change container, and he got this huge stress stripe. I have emergency water on hand, in case he freaks out. So, I can put him back into regular dechlorinated water immediately... He's floating in the ten-gallon... Swimming around.. So nervous.. >.> About to add him....


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry to double post.. This is driving me crazy with worry...
I just added him... He got all pale and stress-striped for a while.. He has most of his color back now.. And I fed him a pellet to calm him down, which he ate... He's swimming still... He was breathing heavily. But he seems to have calmed down.. He was at the top. Now, he's swam down to the bottom... And...seems to be...doing this..half-flare...? At..every...gravel... Awww.... So cute.... Sticking up his damaged little fins.. Aww.. He's so precious.. Uhh.. Back at the top.. More swimming... I feel kind of bad, because I took _everything_ out of his tank.. Except for the basics and some gravel.. So, now it's just him, the heater, the filter, and gravel.... I have the filter in the bag that the anubius came with, in some dechlorinated water.. I have the anubias and moss ball and some gravel in his hospital tank.. He's swimming around the top again... Now, swimming to the bottom.... Seems to be looking around.... Spreading his fins every now and then... Being still.. o.o.... Swimming more... Swimming... Swimming... Swimming up.... Spreading his fins... You know... I think he's okay....... o.o...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: it's fine to worry! 

Do you have a fake plant on hand? it'll make him feel more secure


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Right, a plastic plant, a coffee cup, something he can hide in. It's okay, Comet, you and Turbo are doing great. Sena's got you well-covered here.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I like helpin' out


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I had some fake plants.. But.. >.> My baby sister struck.. -_-... Now, I have to re-sterilize them all!!!! Don't you just love babies? (She's almost two.) I would put the new rock I got him in there.. But I've not sterilized it yet.. And I don't think the moss ball would fare well with the medication.. And I've not quarantined the anubias long enough. =[ 
She has been a _huge _help, and very tolerant of my ignorance and paranoia.. Lol.
Speaking of ignorance and paranoia.. Pardon me for being dense, but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do after this.. :/ I took out half of his water... I filled it back up with half of the dose per gallon.. I watched him... He's cute and swimmy... Now...? How am I supposed to get the dosage up to ten drops? Or is that necessary? I'm watching those evil fuzzies very closely.. o.o


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm handing this off to Sena since she's been on this case for a while.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks Sakura? lol. And in the morning, give him the other 5 drops so it totals 10. Watch him closely for a while to ensure nothing is going wrong. This may take 1-4 hours, so check on him ever so often.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

How should I add the other five drops? By taking out half of the water again and replacing it with ten drops per gallon water? And it would be in the afternoon; I work in the morning. Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No, leave the water as is, and just add the 5 drops... and okay :lol: afternoon works.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

So, literally just add five drops to the tank?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yup =D making sure you are home to watch him for a lil' while of course lol.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. =] Thank you. He seems to be doing well. Just swimming around and looking over at Luna.. (Who I just managed to get an _adorable_ picture of.. Going to post it..) I think he's okay.. =] o.o.. I think..he just vomited his pellet from earlier up.. >.> Ick.. Now... Did...he just eat it..again..? Okay.. Uh... Anyway... I think..he's..doing well.... I really appreciate all of your help. =) I'll update you tomorrow on how the upping the dose goes.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha often bettas may spit out their food  only to chase it down to do it again -.- or actually eat it :lol: and glad to know he is doing better.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am home! And off of work! And the evil fuzzy on Turbo's anal fin is practically gone.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that is good  just watch his progress, and keep us updated =D


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I'm ready to feed him and add five drops of the medicine to the tank. o.o It's like last night all over again.. xD I'm so nervous.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well, like I said it is okay to worry  I have 13 bettas -.-;;; it's pretty bad to have to check on every single one, occasionally with a flashlight too lol.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol. Oh, goodness. I don't know what I'd do. xD Do you know how to tell the tail types of females? :/ They're sooo tricky..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not really x.x I think I got VT down... half moon is easy to see if they expand their fins. CT to me looks so close to combtail... I was told my 4 girls are combtails (no idea about Sarah or Suzi yet)... It's harder than males :lol:
Especially when my girls took SO long to actually fully develop (finnage and all)..


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol. I probably couldn't even identify a VT female.. :/ I don't even think I'd have a place in my room for thirteen bettas. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

o.o; -looks around- Oh, right, I have 2 tanks upstairs xDD I got one beside my computer on the desk, another on the other side, the 29 on the floor (siphoning actually isn't bad. huh.), 2 of the 3 gallons with the 29, one on my dresser....two on the ledge by the window.... :lol: 

And then when my roomie moves February, I dibs his room, the 29 goes upstairs, the 20 stays upstairs, the 10 stays upstairs..... :lol: Trust me. If it weren't for the fact I tend to like to help the sick and injured bettas (rescued, and adopted out =D) I'd only have 3 bettas, then a bunch o' other fish for the larger tanks.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol. I have one ten-gallon. On a stand.. And a little two-gallon beside it.. And two fish. xD Poor Luna. I was supposed to add her to the ten-gallon a long time ago. =[ Good thing I didn't, though.. Or she may have caught it, too.  So, does the forty-eight hour thing begin when I add the drops? Or did it begin yesterday?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It began yesterday, when you added the first 5 drops.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yay! So, his treatment is almost complete!!!  o.o He just flared at me. With his tiny gill flaps, too!!! He's not flared at _anything_ in.... I can't even remember!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: that is good! afterwards, just keep up with water changes (after a good 40-50% water change), and he should be fine


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Should I add the five drops all at once? Or one at a time over an hour or so?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

All at once should be safe.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay. Here goes nothing...


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

The drops have been added. o.o He was breathing more heavily at first, but I fed him, and he's fine now. He's acting normal.. I'll check in on him every now and then. So far, it's going well.. o.o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good!! keep an eye on him... I am usually so cautious during treatments for my fish too :lol:


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

He's doing _a lot _of flaring at me. xD I came in and checked on him, and he was at the bottom of the tank. I walked over to the tank, and he swam up to me and flared at me.. He does seem to be breathing heavily, but I wonder if it's just from all of the flaring.. :/ He does this little "dance" whenever I get near him and flares. Unless he knows I'm watching him, he acts pretty normal. Lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jungle Fungus Eliminator is good, too.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My boy does the same thing... breaths heavy after flaring like there is no tomorrow :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oops, I didn't read the thread in it's entirety. I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: well, your tip is good for future references  It's nice having stuff that works on hand.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I may have seen that stuff at the aquarium store, as well.. They have practically everything. It's like a mall for fishkeepers. Lol. He's swimming around and...blowing bubbles. xD He swims...swims to the bottom...comes up...blows teeny tiny bubbles..a few big ones...swims back down...blow tiny bubbles...swims around...goes beside his filter and stares at Luna... Luna stares back.. He swims away... xD I think this stuff is working. o.o The evil fuzzies are almost _all _gone. They're reduced to like..two specks on two fins. Like..half-specks. Lol. His anal fin seems kind of bent.  I wonder if that will re-adjust itself eventually... I can't wait for his fins to go back to their former glory, like how he looks in my avatar..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sometimes when fins grow back they go a little wonky, but it's no harm  Shiloh has wavy odd shaped fins, and his one ventral fin is split, from regrowth


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*popping in* Sounds like he's doing okay. I'm glad to hear the fungus is disappearing.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Me, too! Sooo excited.  He's always had kind of a bent fin.. Seems to be more pronounced. And a.... I don't know how to describe it.. Lol. But his dorsal's not quite..full. It's like..a string. >.> Always been like that.. Always.  I wonder if it could have been from a genetic defect.. Or maybe it happened at Walmart.. Or.. Maybe.. I don't know.. :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah I have had a few bettas who had a "string" of a dorsal :lol: it can be either or, or even both >< That's why I loved Spartan.. he held his fins all the time, so gracefully, and unlike Finicky who had stringy fins (for a healthy betta...) he had full fins.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

His anal fin actually looks pretty good. =] He's just so cute. He can get back into regular water tomorrow night. =] I'm wondering how long I should wait before putting little Luna in there. I'm glad he's acting better. =) If Luna got sick, it would be terrible.  She's so precious and tiny. I can't wait to put everything back into his tank!! =D I hope he likes his rock! I was so excited about buying it. I'd like to get him a cave-type thing, too.. I may just buy a plastic container and turn it on its side and make it into a cave for him.. Lol. He lovesss caves. He usually sleeps in them.  Luna gets her water changed tomorrow, too.  I've been watching Turbo for almost 3.5 hours now.. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay... just so I don't misunderstand you... Where is Luna being put? o.o


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

When I got Luna, I planned to divide my ten-gallon. I was going to put her on one side and Turbo on the other. At first, I had her in a two-gallon bowl to quarantine her.. Then... Turbo started having all of these issues... And she's just been hanging out in there. Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ahh ok :lol:


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Turbo still seems to be doing fine. He still has a little white on his fins but not much at all... I'm not sure if it's the evil fuzzies or very tiny new fin growth.. Lol.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

May be just new growth =D


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope so.  Part of his anal fin that was affected actually came off. o.o It was the end of it, though, and it was already ripped and stuff. Now, there's red along the edges where he lost that part.  Poor little guy.. I get to take him out of the medicine, though!! Do you think I should do a 50% water change? And should I go back on my regular water change schedule?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, that sounds good. I usually do a 50% for heavier meds anyways, if they are in larger tanks (small tanks I do 100%).


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

When would be safe to add Luna? I don't want to add her too soon and expose her to unnecessary medicine.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd wait a week... that way the medication should be diluted enough (I am such a worry wart I wait longer than most people xDD), and then when you do a water change, she can be acclimated =)


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I know what you mean; I'm the same way. Lol. I usually do a weekly water change. =D So, maybe in the water change after the next one! :/ When do you think I should add the carbon filter thingie back? Should I just wash it off in dechlorinated water before I re-add it?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you have it out during treatment? If so, and it hasn't dried, just add it back as is, after doing a rinse with tank water (not from medicated tank) to avoid killing off the good bacteria, but being able to dislodge some gunk =D


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

What if... Hypothetically speaking.. I decided to have a brain lapse.. And have kept the filter in regular tap water...? >.> Not dechlorinated.. Just...water...... Is that okay? Uh.. Hypothetically..speaking... <.<


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha... well, chlorine kills beneficial bacteria. Luckily, rocks and ornaments can carry media... >.> so hypothetically lol you'd have killed the BB on the filter


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I also think wait until his body cleared from white fuzzy stuff completely. Just make sure you get rid of the fungus and it don’t come back.
Also you ok with water changes on 10 gall? Do you need instructions on that?


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm fine with it; I've been doing it for...uhhh... Since July... About six months! =] Yay! And.. :/ Maybe it's a good idea that I saved some of his rocks.. >.> Because I sterilized everything else. xD I still have his bio-filter thingie in there.. :/ The medicine probably killed the beneficial bacteria, too.. >.> So.. I have a little bit of gravel..? >.< I can't believe I added regular water to it!!!! -Bangs head on wall-


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: to make you feel better, I took Suzi out of the 20 (to put a male in there), added more water and forgot to adjust the height of the heater and ended up boiling the heck out of that poor heater, and had to clean out the tank x.x so, you're not the only one making silly mistakes (though mine was just plain stupid.)


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

hahaha i did even worse. I took out the heater one time and didn't unplug. I put it on the wood floor. I thought my husband going to kill me. We have very expansive wood floor which god forbid someone will scratch . And that heater left big black mark on the floor. I try to lie to him but it did't work.  

Did you sterilized the gravel too? Is it was air dry?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yikes! :lol: when I took mine out I wrapped it in a towel because it was so flippin' hot and still boiling the water x.x


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lol. At least I'm not the only one making mistakes. The gravel's still wet.. I took it out and put it in another mini tank, along with the moss ball and the anubias (quarantine). I figured the treatment wouldn't be to good for the moss ball. Lol.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would sterilize the gravel . But it just me. I always paranoid. I think if it was fungus or sometimes it fungus and bacteria together it still can live in the stones. Specially if it still wet. I think bacteria and fungus still can remain there. But again it just what i think. 
Also just hot water not enough to kill bacteria or fungus. I read someone wrote that you need to bake it 350* for oh i don't remember how long or you can boil them.
I just don't want you put both of them together and have problem. Better safe than sorry.

It enough problem you taking care of..

Also i don't know why he got sick in a first place. May be you need more water changes? Also if you will put another betta in there you definitely need more water changes 
I think right water changes it most important to keep our bettas healthy


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hot hot water works :lol: I use hot hot water, and run it through the rocks in a strainer in the sink, then suddenly turn the water frigid, run it through that, then boil, frigid, luke warm.  There is NOTHING that can survive that kind of beat down :lol:

However as a precaution, use an equal amount of hot water and vinegar (pure, NOT rice, or red or wine vinegar) and rinse them afterwards really really well. Gentler than bleach, but gets the job done.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes i would be afraid to use bleach to disinfect the rocks. I like to disinfect the tank with bleach though. Of course not on regular basis, but after sick fish.
I just wash it then all day long because of my paranoia lol 

How about water changes for 10 gall. I really like big portions of the water changes though. Specially if more than one fish. I don't know i now someone who had 10 gall with filter and did regular water changes and his betta got sick. So i really don't like 25 % or even 30% water changes, sorry ....i know you wrote somewhere that you also do 100% water changes too...even with filter. 

I know doctor office where i am working has 75 gall tank and the guy who cleans it does more than 50% water changes regularly.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do 25% water changes for 10 gallons, 20 gallons, and the 29. Because of having only one fish in all of them asides from the 29 (which has 4 girls) I've never had a problem =D


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How about 40-45% a week i would think it better? And siphon the gravel regularly. How often it should be siphoned? We arguing here lol 

We just change all windows downstairs in our house and my husband argued price with the guy until that guy finally agreed on my husband’s price and told my husband : ,, I will take you with me when i will go buy Mercedes''. So i hope i am that successful lol

I don't know i just think more water changes is better


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, for an uncycled tank it's okay for a water change beneath 50%  I usually siphon once a week, thoroughly. For one betta fish in 10 gallons, they don't produce too much waste (which is why I wonder how a goldfish lasts with the same amount of water changes in a 5 gallon?). I have 4 females in a 29 xD I've been told a 10% weekly is okay. I'd rather do my usual 25% with gravel siphoning because it's my routine lol!!


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

:/ Bad news. Evil fuzzies are back. -_- On the tip of his anal fin. He should still have some medicine in there, though.. I did the fifty percent water change.. So, about fifty percent of the water is still medicated, right? Should I add five more drops? And wait another forty-eight hours?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

well, by now the medication shuold be diluted. Before medicating try this:

take a stick or handle of a spoon to lightly "tap" the tip of the fins where the fuzzies are. If the fuzzies disappear, it's probably just excess slime coat  El Dorado had "fuzzies" on his fins after he was biting them. it's just his slime coat!!  by keeping the water clean, his fins should heal up on their own now.


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I poked it.. >.> Didn't move a bit. Still there. <.> Ugh. Will be remedicating tomorrow.. -Sighs- I did buy some of that Jungle Fungus Clear stuff for the future. If the medicine doesn't work this time around, I may try the Jungle stuff. Idk. This is so frustrating. Poor Turbo. =(


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The Jungle meds are really really good! I have some. I have their Ich meds too.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry i didn't want to read all 10 pages again. I don't remember because i read so many other threads why we didn't do aquarium salt treatment? I think you wrote that he is not tolerant to it ? I never read that betta had reaction to aquarium salt. I think it would be the best for him in this situation. 

I think we really overmedicating him. But if you absolutely can’t treat him with aquarium salt may be give him a break from medications. I had fish jumped out of tank long time ago and he had white stuff all over his body, which might be slime coat though. I qt him in small container and did 100% water changes every 2 days and he cleared from that. I didn’t treat him with aq salt because at that moment I didn’t know about salt treatments. Also I really don’t recommend water to be very warm because fungus love worm water and can even get worse.

Also when fish has fungus sometimes it really can be bacterial and fungal together. I wish you can use Tetracyclene API mixed with Fungas Eliminator by Jungle .I used them before when I treated other people bettas. It really works amazingly.

Is he still active and eating?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

How is Turbo doing?


----------

